# Apple/Strawberry recipe needed



## paubin (May 24, 2006)

I am thinking of starting an apple/ strawberry wine and am wondering if
anyone outthere has a recipe. I was planning on using lemons or frozen
lemonaid for acid, frozen strawberrys and frozen apple concentrate as
it is easier to incorperate added sugar into hot water and I dont like
heating up apple juice(I feel it gives a different flavor). Any help is
greatly apreciated


----------



## Funky Fish (May 24, 2006)

Paubin,


You might try making a batch of apple and a batch of strawberry separately, then blending them after fermentation is complete. Alternatively, youmight check ifOldOrchard or Welch's has afrozen concentrate that is a blend. I'vedone a batchof wine that is the Old Orchard Strawberry-Kiwi-Apple...no blending necessary!


----------



## Angell Wine (May 24, 2006)

I would do separate batches then blend it together. What taste like strawberry's or apple'swon't tastes like apple's or strawberry's when you finish. You might sweeting it up with concentrate after you stabilized and bring some of that taste back, then blend to your own taste. I have what I'll call a Trash Can Wine. It started out with Bananas, Then I saw some strawberries in the frig and an orange, then Cinnamon sticks. Oh yea cloves, then some lemons and raisins,who knows what else is in there,I was drinking when this happen. Lesson learned (Don't drink And mix Batches at the same time) I'll probably end up blending it with something down the road. *Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## paubin (Jun 4, 2006)

I was thinking that the strawberries would be mostly for color although
I have to admit that I was hoping that a little taste of berry would
come through. I'll keep on experimenting and hoping for the best. Who
knows what may come out of it .


----------

